# Any Suggestion?



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Black is really the only color that woukd go well with champagne color. Black out your bowties, plasti dip your wheels black or white, Window tint, and do led lights of any color you want for the interior and exterior. Those are some good quick ideas I have for you so far. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Try dipping your wheels black, put some tint on, dip the bow ties black and maybe do a stripe? Lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Try dipping your wheels black, put some tint on, dip the bow ties black and maybe do a stripe? Lol.


Agreed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Golden Cruze (Aug 20, 2013)

Good ideas thanks guys  ill try that out and post the pictures up


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

VG Shark fin
Plasti dip
Wheels
Springs
Trifecta Tune
Intake
Leds inside and license plate

No partcular order


----------

